# Sundown - 12/28



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to try to make Saturday my next outing. Forecast now calls for mix/rain and a high of 45. Will likely shoot for an afternoon session to score some spring bumps.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 24, 2008)

Domestic duties permitting, plan on trying to get there Fri. and Sat.  Maybe Fri. with the kids and Sat for bumps only.


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2008)

Oops. Saturday is going to be tight. Might try for a midday session like 10-2 or something.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2008)

Thinking about bumping this to Sunday morning. Warm temps and the bumps should be great.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm... with up north probably freezing up Saturday night this might not be a bad idea.




Anyone have a comp ticket or something?  Because honestly there is no way I'm paying $50 to ski in CT when I can go to Wildcat for $29.  Sorry to be so upfront, but it has to be cheap for me to make a drive this long.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

Ill kick in 10 bucks if ya come down (merry xmas brah)

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thinking about bumping this to Sunday morning. Warm temps and the bumps should be great.



yea spring bumps..im down for it


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I can swing Sunday morning. I will ask Marge if she is game.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 25, 2008)

i think sat. morning is likely for me.  sunday morning might be a possibility too.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 25, 2008)

I was hoping to get up to VT for a day this weekend, but I am not sure its worth it considering all the rain. So I may try to get in a couple of days at SD. In addition to Sunday I may try for either Friday night or Sat.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking either at Fri, or one of the weekend days.  Weather will probably dictate.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunday High of 58....chance of showers!!!!   Looks like spring radicalness!!

steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2008)

If Sunday, I can only do 8-11. If tomorrow, I can probably ski longer. BTW, they made snow on Temptor last night!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> If Sunday, I can only do 8-11. If tomorrow, I can probably ski longer. BTW, they made snow on Temptor last night!



what time are your thinking for Saturday?


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> what time are your thinking for Saturday?



Probably 8-1 or something like that. I still would prefer Sunday, less rain and warmer temps. Still trying to work an angle there, but we have a kid party to go to at the worst time possible - noon. Best case for Sunday might be an 8-10:30 morning session and then back for around 2:30 for a few hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm going to try to be there Saturday around opening.


----------



## Greg (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm going to do later Sunday afternoon into the evening. I hope to be stepping in between 2:30 and 3 pm. Ski till ???


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2008)

Jonnypoach will be there at opening....I should be there around 11....


steveo


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2008)

30% chance later in the day  High 60......should be real good bumps!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jonnypoach will be there at opening....I should be there around 11....



Cut in some good lines for me.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2008)

jonnypoach 8am
powhunter and John  11am


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2008)

jonnypoach 8am
powhunter and John 11am
Greg 2:30 - 3 pm


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll most likely be there around opening.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 27, 2008)

mr magic: 4:30 till 6 30  or so


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2008)

jonnypoach 8am
powhunter and John 11am
Greg 2:30 - 3 pm
mr magic: 4:30 till 6 30 or so
bvibert 4ish


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2008)

Was out there this morning, definitely spring like conditions. Also make sure you dress very lightly, I was in a t-shirt and a shell and was sweating still.

Didn't see JP, but Powhunter was puling in as I was leaving.


----------

